# Angola River Record 7-Foot, 102-Pound Barracuda, Feb/March/April 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 3, 2013)

Whoa, I did not realize these get this big.  



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...r-barracuda-is-nearly-7-feet-long-102-pounds/ 

Monster barracuda is nearly 7-feet long, 102 pounds

*Potential world-record* fish taken in Angola is way bigger than average

April 02, 2013 















http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/tightening-drag/monster-barracuda-caught-angola?src=SOC&dom=fb 

Monster Barracuda Caught off Angola 

Mar 29, 2013 




> caught in mid-February off Angola





> “It was *210 cm long* – that’s j*ust under 6’11”*!”





> Did you know there are *27 species of cudas throughout the world*?











http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/fishing/2013/04/world-record-all-tackle-barracuda 

Big Fish Alert: World Record, 102-Pound Barracuda Caught in Angola

April 08, 2013 




> Gibson says tarpon hooked in the top of the mouth often don’t leap, and he told Nicolson that was exactly what he believed had happened with his red-and-white Rapala lure. It took him only 10 minutes to get the fish to the boat, and seeing the shape of it in the murky water below, he still couldn’t say for sure what he’d caught.
> 
> “All of a sudden I pulled it up, and Cam said, ‘Jesus! What is that? It looks like a crocodile with no legs!’”


----------



## vonnick52 (Apr 3, 2013)

That's one heckuva shark bait right there.


----------



## tjchurch (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow,what a cuda.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 3, 2013)

I bet you could smell that stinkin thing from a block away!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 3, 2013)

I've seen many a big Cuda in my Days...But that is a Whopper, Wow!.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

Big ol cuda!

Looks like two different fish by the markings.  The humans look different as well.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't like to use the over used word, "Monster", but in this case it's appropriate.........MONSTER!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Big ol cuda!
> 
> Looks like two different fish by the markings.  The humans look different as well.



I found & added an F&S web link & photo that shows both fishing partners in the same pic.


----------



## bass4fun (Apr 11, 2013)

Watch out Nemo!


----------

